# Joseph Smith (Official Site)



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 26, 2005)

Jospeh Smith


----------



## cupotea (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmm. To quote South Park:

Dum dum dum dum dummmm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 26, 2005)

But he was a profit


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 26, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of assertions but no attempt is made at saying _why_ I should believe them. They, in most cases, do not even tell you where their assertions are grounded.


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 26, 2005)

> John Taylor, 3rd President of the Church, 1880"“1887
> 
> If there is no other man under the heavens that knows that Joseph Smith is a prophet of God I do, and I bear testimony of it to God, angels and men.
> 
> Deseret News, Mar. 25, 1863



Help me out here....two questions:

1. What is the biblical test to determine if someone is a true prophet God?
2. Has Smitty met the standards therein?

thanks,
Larry


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> 
> 
> > John Taylor, 3rd President of the Church, 1880"“1887
> ...



Grab the Kleenex, Larry....weep with me...

It's not that they don't know...they don't CARE! It would appear that God has given them up to their idolatries....???

Robin


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 26, 2005)

But he was a Profit!!!


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> But he was a Profit!!!



Got it, Blade! 



r.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Wrigley (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Jospeh Smith



Typical mormon site.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats a bad argument Paul get your facts straight its was a lower case 'm' not upper class!!!!!


----------



## cupotea (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Wrigley_
> ...


----------



## calgal (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Wrigley_
> ...



Well, he was trying to be kind. Note the lower case lettering (it enrages morons).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

The Book of Moron 
Another Testament of Another Jesus Christ
By The Church of Another Jesus Christ of Latter Day Satanists


----------



## Wrigley (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Wrigley_
> ...



Sorry. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Wrigley (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calgal_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



Kind? I guess so.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 29, 2005)

Paul,
I guess Im just of Good of a debater to ellicit a response


----------

